# Abu 7500 with old CT frame



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I wrote this email to Abu Garcia:

I was wondering if your tech guys could build me a 7500 C3 CT. I heard they can build them with the 7200 CT frame. 
Thanks, 
Jeff 
====================================
This is the answer I got back:

Jeff, we can build you one but it will have the original style CT frame. The newer style CT frames are no longer available.

Attached are pictures to show you what the reel will look like. The cost is $225.00 plus shipping and handling. 

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1982/cat/500

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1983/cat/500
================================

Can anyone give me some feedback on this reel?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*here ya go*

sorry


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*lemme try again*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ABU-GARCIA-AMBA...ryZ36163QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I know, It's the new frame. You can build one using the conversion bars,Just not gonna have the cool blue sideplates unless you buy them also. I am looking for one of these myself,I'll probably bid on this one but I have seen these get WAY $$$ on the bay.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, that 7500c3ct on Ebay will sell for about $300. Sorry, but I'm not interested in playing the Ebay game. Thanks anyway.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Are you going to order it? It looks like a sweet reel. Does it have brakes or magnets? 
$225.00 plus shipping and handling!!! Thats a lot of cash for a reel. Might have to make love to it for that price.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd like to have it. But I think I'm gonna put a Daiwa SLX-30SHA on my new custom. 

Yep, got me another rod. This one's a Rainshadow 1569.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*E-Bay*

Don't be so quick to discount it. You have to know where to look. I just scored a blue 7500 c3ct a couple days ago for 127 dollars plus 18 dollars shipping. It is on he way right now. I have bought about 5 in the last year most brand new and all under 200 dollars. I will have a little over 200 in this one with ceramic bearings and carbon drag. I'm putting it on the Loomis 1448 I just got off Pier and Surf.I will score you one if you want. Just let me know how much you are willing to spend.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*7500 c3ct*

I'll take one of them 7500 c3 cts off ya. 

How about $175?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

surf rat said:


> Don't be so quick to discount it. You have to know where to look. I just scored a blue 7500 c3ct a couple days ago for 127 dollars plus 18 dollars shipping. It is on he way right now. I have bought about 5 in the last year most brand new and all under 200 dollars. I will have a little over 200 in this one with ceramic bearings and carbon drag. I'm putting it on the Loomis 1448 I just got off Pier and Surf.I will score you one if you want. Just let me know how much you are willing to spend.



david get me one... i'll hit u up man


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Neil, don't steal my reel.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*O.k.*

I will let you guys know when I get you one.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

get me one first, if you get jeff one first im cryin racist fisherman!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damnit, i forgot my name is no longer 

HANGUKNAMJA


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Amazing how high the prices for these reel I have seen on web sites recently.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Neil,*

Reason I liked NTKG as I live in a world of acronyms and I could never pronounce or spell your old board name. "Ham-yock-jane" is as close as my ******* could get  

Go fish or NASCAR modify your P&S board name  

`bucket

No stealin' reels from each other either


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

*To Whom this may concern*

Additional inquiry concerning 7500 c3cts, carbon drags, nope come with old stock drag. And, price break, buy two they'll eat shipping or $6.75 for one. 
Hmm, save $13.50 on the purchase of two brand new 7500 c3cts, I might be a liitle late with the truck payment this month.

HAve a great day, Tim


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jeff*

I got you a reel. check your P.M.'s.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Rat, thanks brother. I'll call you later.


----------

